
A Study on Fats That Doesn't Fit the Story Line - salmonet
http://mobile.nytimes.com/2016/04/16/upshot/a-study-on-fats-that-doesnt-fit-the-story-line.html?smid=tw-upshotnyt&smtyp=cur&referer=
======
altgaltg
Of course not.

Imagine a world where the government came out and said: for optimum health eat
nothing but meat, fish, poultry and lots and lots of vegetables.

How in the world would you feed a population of 300+ million eating this way?
You can't.

For this reason, we're encouraged to consume things that are easy to grow:
wheat, rice, etc.

That was just a thought experiment - I am not trying to have the debate here
of what the optimum diet is. I am just trying to provide a little perspective
as to why under some circumstances the advice we're given may not always match
up with research.

